# are white sunglasses played out?



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello, do you think white sunglass frames are played out? They were cool back in 2011 but now it seems like *everyone* is wearing them. Even lame people. So are there any new trends in sunglasses that don't involve white frames?


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

If you have to ask...


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

They were never cool. Ever. Unless you're a girl.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

black is the new white on sunglasses as of Feb 2012.
i still think youre cool even if you keep wearing your white sunglasses. even if others think you are lame.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I have it on good word these are next thing big thing:


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Following trends just to be trendy is played out.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I still wear my Casey Stoner Ducati special edition Oakleys that are probably 5 or 6 years old. So, does that make me out of touch, or retro?


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

jjaguar said:


> I still wear my Casey Stoner Ducati special edition Oakleys that are probably 5 or 6 years old. So, does that make me out of touch, or retro?


Stoner's retired, which makes your Oakleys a collector's item! Now go find some Marc Marquez shades...


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Totally. I wear a pair of red Sidi's, and matching Oakley Jawbones, or a pair of white Sidi's, with a pair of matching white Jawbones. Christ on a crutch, sometimes I wear a wool jersey.


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

Why would you even care what other people think? If you want to wear white sunglasses, wear them!


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

shining_trapezoid said:


> They were never cool. Ever. Unless you're a girl.


Yup.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

funny thread... lol


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Sometimes while on a mountain bike, I roll up my bib shorts really high (that's right, no baggies) and let my pee-pee flutter in the wind*. After that mind enlightening experience, you won't give a rat's ass about the color of anyone's sunglass frames.
[SUB]
*Ladies, a cooling breeze to your cooch can be just as effective.[/SUB]


----------



## axebiker (Sep 11, 2004)

I think they're standard issue in the 2014 Douchebag Kit.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

axebiker said:


> I think they're standard issue in the 2014 Douchebag Kit.


Man, I got screwed. What I thought was a top shelf 2014 DB kit was actually from 2013. Who's the DB and who's the retro-DB now?


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

kickhorse said:


> Stoner's retired, which makes your Oakleys a collector's item! Now go find some Marc Marquez shades...


Holy [email protected]#$, you're right! I just Googled it, and Ducati Juliets like mine are going for $700-800! I still have the box and everything somewhere, even the coin it came with. I ought to flip them for a new pair and pocket the difference.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Some people got their panties in a bunch about my earlier reply. Apparently I'm a sexist. To this I say: Go f uck yourselves! You, yes you up on your high horse, go f uck yourself in the goat a$$!


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

shining_trapezoid said:


> go f uck yourself in the goat a$$!


This is funny. In the goat ass.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

If you still wear a baseball cap backwards then white sunglasses are acceptable.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

WA-CO said:


> Sometimes while on a mountain bike, I roll up my bib shorts really high (that's right, no baggies) and let my pee-pee flutter in the wind*. After that mind enlightening experience, you won't give a rat's ass about the color of anyone's sunglass frames.
> [SUB]
> *Ladies, a cooling breeze to your cooch can be just as effective.[/SUB]


That sounds liberating but beware ultaviolet exposure on your johnson! ha!

White frame sunglasses seems nice. Are you trying to match them with a pair of shoes and or gloves ? Just remember not to wear white after labor day and you'll look marvelous.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I wear my sunglasses at night...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

shining_trapezoid said:


> Some people got their panties in a bunch about my earlier reply. Apparently I'm a sexist. To this I say: Go f uck yourselves! You, yes you up on your high horse, go f uck yourself in the goat a$$!


Stand Tall! +1


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

shining_trapezoid said:


> Some people got their panties in a bunch about my earlier reply. Apparently I'm a sexist. To this I say: Go f uck yourselves! You, yes you up on your high horse, go f uck yourself in the goat a$$!


Uh-oh! You're not writing a manifesto, are you?


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Moonshine Willie said:


> Uh-oh! You're not writing a manifesto, are you?


You're not seriously making a joke about that, are you?


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

i dont think he was serious. i think he was joking about making a joke.

why do you ask? too soon? what is the acceptable wait time?


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

bigfruits said:


> i dont think he was serious. i think he was joking about making a joke.
> 
> why do you ask? too soon? what is the acceptable wait time?


I see. It's ok to joke about a mass murder, but it's not ok to say white sunglasses are for girls, cuz that's sexist.

And fwiw, there is no acceptable "wait time."


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Why do you "need" to follow trends? Only the Sheeple do that....


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

shining_trapezoid said:


> I see. It's ok to joke about a mass murder, but it's not ok to say white sunglasses are for girls, cuz that's sexist.


i dont think it was sexist. im glad men and women have different styles. white glasses do seem kinda feminine but so does shaved legs so its ok to be a gender bender as long as youre a cyclist.
i hope my black crocs are still in style. those are manly as hell.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I saw a "man" in Jasper a couple of years ago with a ponytail, leather jacket with fur collar, designer jeans with pockets, gold chain, and of course white sunglasses. I explained to my my wife, who is foreign and unfamiliar with our slang that he was a perfect example of a douche bag. She got her ******* definition at a Cabela's in WA. They would be cool for road and XC as long as your spandex shorts were white as well!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

shining_trapezoid said:


> Some people got their panties in a bunch about my earlier reply. Apparently I'm a sexist. To this I say: Go f uck yourselves! You, yes you up on your high horse, go f uck yourself in the goat a$$!


Jesus, I weep for our society with all the overly sensitive people. If the last few generations had to fight WWII, they would have given up and we'd be goose stepin.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

TwoTone said:


> Jesus, I weep for our society with all the overly sensitive people. If the last few generations had to fight WWII, they would have given up and we'd be goose stepin.


We're completely derailing this thread, and I'm sorry because the question about white sunglasses is very important, but ya _seriously wtf_.

Some people need whatever the opposite of sensitivity training is. HTFU or whatever kids are saying. Wait, maybe they're not saying that. Whatever. I made a weak joke about white sunglasses being cool only for girls and meant no offense to any women or girls. Then I got some neg rep for being "sexist." Of course I told a couple people to f uck off and then I was told that *I* should seek counseling.:madman: Oh ya, and then the same person who said I'm sexist made a joke about mass murder, or implied that because I told somebody to fcuk themselves maybe I'm a mass murderer, which is totally cool.

I think white sunglasses are for douchey dude-bro rich kid flat brim hat wearing lifted Escalade driving trendy idiots who listen to dubstep and take pictures of themselves flexing their muscles. If that's you, then no, they're not played out. Rock that sh!t. They're sick and gnarly and you should be totally stoked brah. I should have just said that to begin with I guess.


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

shining_trapezoid said:


> We're completely derailing this thread, and I'm sorry because the question about white sunglasses is very important, but ya _seriously wtf_.
> 
> Some people need whatever the opposite of sensitivity training is. HTFU or whatever kids are saying. Wait, maybe they're not saying that. Whatever. I made a weak joke about white sunglasses being cool only for girls and meant no offense to any women or girls. Then I got some neg rep for being "sexist." Of course I told a couple people to f uck off and then I was told that *I* should seek counseling.:madman: Oh ya, and then the same person who said I'm sexist made a joke about mass murder, or implied that because I told somebody to fcuk themselves maybe I'm a mass murderer, which is totally cool.
> 
> I think white sunglasses are for douchey dude-bro rich kid flat brim hat wearing lifted Escalade driving trendy idiots who listen to dubstep and take pictures of themselves flexing their muscles. If that's you, then no, they're not played out. Rock that sh!t. They're sick and gnarly and you should be totally stoked brah. I should have just said that to begin with I guess.


I'm afraid you've thoroughly confused me now. Are white sunglasses for the douchey-dude-dubstep-muscle-flexin'-blah-blah-blah boys or are they just for girls? Or maybe you're saying they're for rich androgynous Escalade-drivin' types?

But go ahead and keep on posting! You're capturing some great stuff here for that manifesto of yours! :lol:


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Moonshine Willie said:


> I'm afraid you've thoroughly confused me now.


It's ok to be confused. You can't help the way you are. You're just "special."


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

shining_trapezoid said:


> It's ok to be confused. You can't help the way you are. You're just "special."


Well thank you! Thank you very much, er, unless "special" is the criteria you use to put people on your list...


----------



## Mannas (May 2, 2013)

For a long time I was not a fan of white sunglasses but they quickly grew on me. Then again I went to NC State during this period:


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Quick recap for those of us just joining of top ten most stupid threads on the MTBR forum.

If you're in Jasper, have a pony tail and leather coat, a gold chain and white sunglasses, you're a douchebag. If you're confused by long winded ramblings of a stupid question about sunglass frame color, you're special. If you can't take a joke you need to harden the f*ck up. If you neg rep Trapazoid you suck and a goat is your love buddy.

Now, back to my totally white, totally douchbaggie[SUP]tm[/SUP] sunglasses, dammit!
View attachment 896837


Goats Ass!


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Mannas said:


> For a long time I was not a fan of white sunglasses but they quickly grew on me. Then again I went to NC State during this period:


I have no idea who that is, but those shades are too small for his big fat head...

...just saying.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Not sure about the fashion status. I never understood why a device intended to minimize light and glare would be colored white.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

If I totally agree with this do I need to get counseling as well?



shining_trapezoid said:


> We're completely derailing this thread, and I'm sorry because the question about white sunglasses is very important, but ya _seriously wtf_.
> 
> Some people need whatever the opposite of sensitivity training is. HTFU or whatever kids are saying. Wait, maybe they're not saying that. Whatever. I made a weak joke about white sunglasses being cool only for girls and meant no offense to any women or girls. Then I got some neg rep for being "sexist." Of course I told a couple people to f uck off and then I was told that *I* should seek counseling.:madman: Oh ya, and then the same person who said I'm sexist made a joke about mass murder, or implied that because I told somebody to fcuk themselves maybe I'm a mass murderer, which is totally cool.
> 
> I think white sunglasses are for douchey dude-bro rich kid flat brim hat wearing lifted Escalade driving trendy idiots who listen to dubstep and take pictures of themselves flexing their muscles. If that's you, then no, they're not played out. Rock that sh!t. They're sick and gnarly and you should be totally stoked brah. I should have just said that to begin with I guess.


----------



## XCGator (Apr 18, 2014)

I think this thread is played out...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Jesus, the answer is really simple, of course they're cool.
He wears them


----------

